# Kindle 2: Boy Genius picture vs. "Leaked" picture



## Trekker (Dec 26, 2008)

.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

They sure look the same to me.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Well I never...
One is white and one appears to be rather cream color.

I agree not alike at all!


----------



## Mycroft (Jan 10, 2009)

I think that some of us didn't want to believe that Amazon might cripple the Kindle with a non-removable battery and by removing the SD card slot.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

ELDogStar said:


> Well I never...
> One is white and one appears to be rather cream color.
> 
> I agree not alike at all!


Looks the same to me.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Is it cream, bisque, or eggshell?


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I never looked at the pictures because I never cared. (Still Don't). Besides, hasn't everyone had the Kindle 2 since late August/ early September?  I could swear I read somewhere that's when it was being released


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

They look the same to me...just different lighting and background.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Trekker said:


> I've seen some people say that the Boy Genius pictures and the latest unofficial leaked pictures of the K2 are completely different devices.
> 
> So, I thought I'd post both. I think it's obvious that Boy Genius had it right from the beginning.


 The first one, besides looking like cheap, white generic plastic (which it probably was as a sample), looks skinnier and longer as a result of the angle from which it was shot and the sample positioned.

The buttons and keys are in the same positions, yes. But the look of that first one was awful.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Looking at the other photos that were posted on MobileRead, I am beginning to warm up to k2. It looks thinner, more durable, and more sleek.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I guess I don't get the need to attempt validation of some blog site. Nobody has to save any face here. I stand by everything I said in the past. I don't go with rumors and that's all they were, period. 

Now it looks like we have some actual professional pics so much closer to the facts. Still we don't know everything until we hear from the horses mouth Monday hopefully.


----------



## Badandy (Dec 4, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I guess I don't get the need to attempt validation of some blog site. Nobody has to save any face here. I stand by everything I said in the past. I don't go with rumors and that's all they were, period.


What baloney. So they just happened to put together a mock up that is IDENTICAL to what the Kindle 2 will look like? Face it, they weren't rumors, and the Boy Genius Report, as usual, got info before everyone else and reported it. I was chastised by many members here for urging people to believe the reports. I follow technology blogs compulsively and if you did too, you'd know the BGR gets accurate information before others. Instead of admitting that, you all tried to discredit people and blogs who knew better than you. Please.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

What is with this childish anger. I don't get it. I never have and never will believe everything I read on the internet. That's it .

I don't like this condescending tone.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I think people were hoping that it wasn't really the K2, we didn't want it to look that cheap   We were hoping for a nicer looking Kindle 2...oh well. 

At least I have the Classic Kindle


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Please post more, I love that kitty in you Avatar


----------



## Badandy (Dec 4, 2008)

Atunah said:


> What is with this childish anger. I don't get it.


Because you're being willfully and stubbornly ignorant.



> I never have and never will believe everything I read on the internet. That's it .


I'm loving what an open mind you have. Look, there's drivel out on the internet everywhere, but shutting yourself off to what great resources it has to offer and the advantages those resources bring is being unnecessarily close-minded. I said, along with other people who follow the consumer electronics industry, that the Boy Genius Report is pretty well-respected when it comes to releasing information before others. People like you did not believe it, and that's alright. But to continue to keep such a standoffish attitude towards something that turned out to be right is a little strange to me. That's all.

Condescension is alright. At least it wasn't patronizing.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Allrighty then, I hope you feel better now  

Oy


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Please post more, I love that kitty in you Avatar


Lol..thanks


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

No one here was 'putting down' anyone Badandy. I know the mods wouldn't allow that kind of attack to happen. 

I'm sorry but I only see a few jokes in this thread (btw I vote for Antique White or Victorian White   ) maybe someone needs a funny bone implant??


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Yup, I'm eating crow. I was one of those that thought that couldn't possibly be the new version of the Kindle. I still don't like it, and do not think it is an improved version. But I was wrong about the BoyGenius report. I won't be buying it as the current Kindle is the perfect size for my small hands. If I ever need another one, I will buy another K1 if one is available.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

And personally I hope it bombs like New Coke.


----------



## Badandy (Dec 4, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Allrighty then, I hope you feel better now
> 
> Oy


And you said my post was childish?


----------



## Badandy (Dec 4, 2008)

That's definitely the right mindset to have.  The better Amazon's kindle business performs the more publishers that will see the benefits of converting their texts into digital formats.  It will help the entire ebook community, not just kindle owners.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> And personally I hope it bombs like New Coke.


Me too.. I got Phoebe in Nov '08. She fits my hands perfectly, I have hand issues. It hurts to hold overly big, overly small or overly heavy objects.

God Forbid if Phoebe goes to the great Amazon in the sky I would have to wait for K3 because if these pics are legit then there is no way I could hold that anorexic kindle that long.

And its not just me..a lot of the disabled kindle owners will not be able to use the K2 because of little buttons and size of the kindle itself.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a feeling someone at Oberon already put an order in to get their hands on the new one  .

Chobitz, I had some of the same thoughts too. It is very difficult to hold something that thin in that size if you have any issues with hands or wrists. Right now I can just rest my hand and it just fits perfectly without getting the cramps I can get easy. I know that places like Oberon and other 3rd party vendors will make covers for it eventually, but if Amazon doesn't ship a proper cover with it, that just means another expense added to the high cost. It just looks like they designed it to be used without a cover. And yes, the larger buttons sure where great for those that have limited mobility and that's why the Kindle was such a gift in the first place. I guess we will see if it comes with some sort of decent cover on Monday or soon hopefully.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I am very happy with the thickness of my kindle as I also have problems with my hands.  I recently bought a root beer in a bottle, Coke product, and they have made the caps so small, thin, shorter, not sure which adjective to use, that I could not get it open.  I had to get out of my vehicle, go back inside the store and ask a store employee to open my drink.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Oberon has a statement on thier website about Kindle 2 rumors if anyone is interested.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> Oberon has a statement on thier website about Kindle 2 rumors if anyone is interested.


Links are good so here you go:

http://oberondesign.com/store/kindle.php


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, Leslie, I have trouble getting a link.


----------



## Aki (Jan 28, 2009)

They look the same to me; different qualities of photographs in my opinion.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

There is no doubt that BG had the kindle 2.  The picture quality was rotten, so it looked uglier than it does now with the quality pics, but it is the same kindle.  It still infuriates me that Amazon has been sitting on this design since before October and queueing up orders all this time for K1 when they knew K2 was coming out at the same time.  I know, I know, nothing has changed etc.. I haven't invested a lot of money in K1, luckily, but I really feel bad for the people that have, they must be really mad!  We'll all get over it......  

The new Kindle does look uncomfortable to hold... it seems so  long and thin, like you can't get a good grasp.  Since I haven't actually touched a Kindle yet, do most people use it naked or in a cover? From all the posts I see, it seems like most people use the cover.  If so, I think once K2 is released and proper covers are made for it, it will end up being the same to hold.. What do you think?


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh and also...

I am eating crow for making fun of (and looking down at) those crazy people that were obsessed with the iphone when they first came out.  I am totally obsessed with this stupid gadget (and I'm not a gadget girl) and I'm obsessed with checking the Amazon website for updates, and I'm obsessed with reading this blog.  Here I am, on a Saturday night typing this..................... I need to get a life! Please, send me my kindle already!  I want to read on it!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm one who was also really hoping that the boy genius pictures weren't real.

I also have hand problems and am concerned with how thin this new version is. Although, I guess once it's in the case, it won't matter too much. The jury is still out until I know what else it offers. The SD card (or more internal memory) is major to me since I add music and audio books. Yes, I have an ipod for that, but I like having the option. I don't mind so much if it's not a user replaceable battery. Folders (tags) would be HUGE! I'm undecided if I like how it looks. I don't think I like the round buttons and I'd miss my little silver bar. The joystick thingy looks to be exactly where I hold my Kindle now, so I wonder how I'd hold it.

I'd love to see better side by side comparison pictures so I can see just how much longer it is.

*drenee,* I can't open soda bottles. I have to have give them to my kids to open for me. I also found a great bottle opener from Pampered Chef that I keep in my purse for when they're not with me.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

k_reader said:


> Oh and also...
> 
> I am eating crow for making fun of (and looking down at) those crazy people that were obsessed with the iphone when they first came out. I am totally obsessed with this stupid gadget (and I'm not a gadget girl) and I'm obsessed with checking the Amazon website for updates, and I'm obsessed with reading this blog. Here I am, on a Saturday night typing this..................... I need to get a life! Please, send me my kindle already! I want to read on it!


You sound like me


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

k_reader said:


> . . .
> The new Kindle does look uncomfortable to hold... it seems so long and thin, like you can't get a good grasp. Since I haven't actually touched a Kindle yet, do most people use it naked or in a cover? From all the posts I see, it seems like most people use the cover. If so, I think once K2 is released and proper covers are made for it, it will end up being the same to hold.. What do you think?


 A lot of us use covers for protection and to hold it anywhere on the sides without worrying about a page-turn (which will be a problem with the new ones too -- they have the buttons in the holding positions and I get around that on the K1 by holding onto the silver cursor column or the keyboard area).

BUT mainly I think the covers are for protection - since we usually have to put them down often.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> . . .
> I'd love to see better side by side comparison pictures so I can see just how much longer it is.
> . . .


 Here's a comparison picture of the two, side by side, though in the iterim Amazon MIGHT
have shortened it a tad, for all we know.

http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2008/10/03/amazon-kindle-2-ebooks-its-way-to-bgr/


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

The extra lenght is a turn-off for me, plus the proportions just seem wrong. Also seems like a lot of empty/wasted space... but then people who like reading without a cover might appreciate that. Since I like reading in the cover, it is just a waste to me.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

As long as the batteries and accessories are still available for the first Kindle, I am not planning on upgrading (unless, perhaps, my first one breaks past the warranty).  

As I've said before, I just got mine, and it's a lot of money to spend.  I will, however, be highly upset if they have made the format different for books for the second Kindle, and I can no longer buy books for mine.  I can't see them doing this, but you never know.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

OK so totally random...The book that is on the Kindle on the right was one that I was considering getting, but it is *not *available on the Kindle:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001JJBOSI/ref=pe_23350_11219350_as_img_7/
I thought that was really strange that the example book could not be purchased for the Kindle.

Well, I have read several places here that certain books are listed multiple times on the Amazon site and I think that it what happened with this book (if you look up the title in the Kindle books section, you can purchase it), but it originally struck me as funny that for a couple of minutes I thought that the book on the K2 prototype was not even available on the Kindle!! 

BTW...the K version is $5 more expensive than the DTB. Ha ha! So funny--or maybe not, I kinda want to read the book.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

BambiB said:


> BTW...the K version is $5 more expensive than the DTB. Ha ha! So funny--or maybe not, I kinda want to read the book.


I've found several books where the DTB is quite a bit less expensive. So far I'm waiting for the Kindle price to go down but if it doesn't, I'll order the DTB. I refuse to pay $3-8 more for something less.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> I've found several books where the DTB is quite a bit less expensive. So far I'm waiting for the Kindle price to go down but if it doesn't, I'll order the DTB. I refuse to pay $3-8 more for something less.


I have seen that as well. It just kinda seems odd that it would be the case on the "demo" book on the (could-be) prototype pics.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll just add my two cents and be done. I looked at those BG pictures when I was first considering getting a Kindle. I liked the one on the left because 1) you can see what is on each key of the keyboard 2) had an SD card and 3) you could replace the battery by yourself.

I do like the K2's more polished look [as compared to BG pic; not vs K1], bigger screen space, the faster refresh and increased grayscale for better-looking pictures. In the same breath I say I don't think I like increased size -- I have smaller hands and my K1 Kindle is just perfect for them. I'm not impressed with the smaller page turn buttons, either. And from the promo K2 pictures, I don't think I would be comfortable with the thinness of the unit. WOW - I'd be grilled on Amazon's board for saying this without having had seen or touched the unit  Lucky me, I'm not posting a review! 

I factored all these impressions and that's why I decided to get the K1 version. Sure I'd love have the added grayscale; too bad that can't be a software upgrade 

Marci


----------

